# Sticky  New products



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

As part of our new workshop facilities we are now able to offer the following

Total Seal Piston Rings, JE Pistons, Carrillo Rods, Cometic Gaskets, CP Pistons, Canton, ATI, Milodon, Peterson Fluid Systems, Dart Heads, Brodix, Dan Olson, Scat, Icon Pistons, Indy Cylinder Heads, KB, Crower, Jesel, Manley, TD Machine Products

as well as, Carrosser, Compomotive, EGR, Eibach Springs, Goodridge, Helix clutches, Injen, Magnecor Leads, Milltek Exhausts, Mongoose, NGK spark plugs, Pagid, Polybush and Powerflex bushes, Ralliart, Recaro, Ricardo Transmissions, Ross, Safety 21, SFS hoses

Plus Cosworth, OS Giken, Nissan OEM, NISMO, Greddy/Trust, Tomei and many more JDM parts.


----------

